# Reliefkarte Tirol



## hiTCH-HiKER (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich suche eine Reliefkarte (also eine 3D Karte aus Karton / Plastik) von der Alpenregion Tirol (Nord und Süd).

Sowas in der Art:
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/615FDX0NB9L._SS500_.jpg

Am Besten mit einem Maßstab von 1:200.000 oder noch detaillierter.

Hat jemand von euch eine Ahnung wo man so eine Karte herbekommt? Online oder bei einem Laden im Großraum München?


----------



## polo (22. Oktober 2009)

ich würde bei http://www.geobuch.de/ fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomCanyon_1 (22. Oktober 2009)

die hören sich auch interssant an 

http://www.3d-relief.com/shop/

Gruß
Tom


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (2. November 2009)

Bei Geobuch habe ich eine Anfrage gesendet, leider ohne Antwort.
Die Karte von 3D-Relief.com hat leider einen viel zu groben Maßstab.

Es sollte schon ungefähr 1:100.000 sein und nicht eine Größenordnung drüber 

Scheint gar nicht so leicht zu sein, wundert mich etwas... wer will schon nicht so ein Ding im Routenplanungszimmer hängen haben?


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (3. November 2009)

Fallst Du was findest... 

Sag mir bitte bescheid. Wäre auch interessiert an einer guten Karte...

Gruß
Tom


----------



## polo (3. November 2009)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Bei Geobuch habe ich eine Anfrage gesendet, leider ohne Antwort.
> Die Karte von 3D-Relief.com hat leider einen viel zu groben Maßstab.
> 
> Es sollte schon ungefähr 1:100.000 sein und nicht eine Größenordnung drüber
> ...



geobuch ist ein oldschoolgeschäft, ich weiß nicht, wie oft die emails lesen. lieber mal da am viktualienmarkt vorbeifahren.
dann noch: hast du mal überlegt/ausgerechnet, wie groß eine solche reliefkarte bei maßstab 1:100.000 wäre?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (3. November 2009)

polo schrieb:


> geobuch ist ein oldschoolgeschäft, ich weiß nicht, wie oft die emails lesen. lieber mal da am viktualienmarkt vorbeifahren.
> dann noch: hast du mal überlegt/ausgerechnet, wie groß eine solche reliefkarte bei maßstab 1:100.000 wäre?



Dann schau ich mal dort im Geschäft vorbei, gute Idee ;-)
Die Karte darf schon 2 Meter breit sein, das wär jetzt nicht das Problem.

Es soll auch nur grob der Maßstab sein, wenn es 1:200000 sind und alles schön dargestellt ist dann passt es auch.
Nur 1:1.200.000 finde ich relativ nutzlos zum praktischen Einsatz.


----------



## tintinMUC (3. November 2009)

polo schrieb:


> geobuch ist ein oldschoolgeschäft, ich weiß nicht, wie oft die emails lesen. lieber mal da am viktualienmarkt vorbeifahren.
> dann noch: hast du mal überlegt/ausgerechnet, wie groß eine solche reliefkarte bei maßstab 1:100.000 wäre?


geobuch ist da sicher die beste Quelle... nur werden die gerade verkauft und haben einen Bestellstop. Wenn also nicht auf Lager dann kann es dauern....


----------



## mountain 31 (3. November 2009)

> Nur 1:1.200.000 finde ich relativ nutzlos zum praktischen Einsatz.



zum "praktischen Einsatz" finde ich eine drei meter breite Karte auch relativ Nutzlos, aber ich wäre auch so ein Typ der sich so an Ding an die Wand haut. habe aber bisher nichts gefunden und die kleineren ausschnitte waren schon extrem teuer!


----------



## polo (3. November 2009)

tintinMUC schrieb:


> geobuch ist da sicher die beste Quelle... nur werden die gerade verkauft und haben einen Bestellstop. Wenn also nicht auf Lager dann kann es dauern....



ich dachte, der verkauf wäre schon durch? war schon länger nicht mehr drin, habe aber vor ein paar wochen das schild gesehen, daß der laden glücklicherweise "gerettet" wurde. 
naja, vorbeischauen würde ich da auf jeden fall.


----------



## cebe (3. November 2009)

polo schrieb:


> ...habe aber vor ein paar wochen das schild gesehen, daß der laden glücklicherweise "gerettet" wurde.



Nach dem Umbau haben sie jetzt wieder geöffnet. (siehe www.geobuch.de)
dort steht auch: "neu inszenierte 3D-Welt mit einer großen Auswahl an Globen, Atlanten und Deko-Karten"

Das hört sich also nicht so schlecht an. Probieren würd ich's dort mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (8. November 2009)

mountain 31 schrieb:


> zum "praktischen Einsatz" finde ich eine drei meter breite Karte auch relativ Nutzlos, aber ich wäre auch so ein Typ der sich so an Ding an die Wand haut. habe aber bisher nichts gefunden und die kleineren ausschnitte waren schon extrem teuer!



ja mit praktischen Einsatz meinte ich natürlich die Toureplanung zu Hause 

Mit einer Reliefkarte im Maßstab 1:1.000.000 kann man im Grunde als Radfahrer überhaupt nichts anfangen, sieht halt nett aus...

Die einzige Möglichkeit scheint wohl mehrere kleine Karten zu nehmen, aber ich denke das wird mir auch zu teuer sein.
Ich werde mir dann wohl eher digitales Kartenmaterial mit entsprechend schöner Höhen-Schraffierung auf mehrere von der Größe her locker bezahlbare Poster drucken lassen und daraus ein 3x2m Plakat kleben.
Eine andere vernünftige Alternative sehe ich leider im Moment nicht.


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (9. November 2009)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> ja mit praktischen Einsatz meinte ich natürlich die Toureplanung zu Hause
> 
> Ich werde mir dann wohl eher digitales Kartenmaterial mit entsprechend schöner Höhen-Schraffierung auf mehrere von der Größe her locker bezahlbare Poster drucken lassen und daraus ein 3x2m Plakat kleben.
> Eine andere vernünftige Alternative sehe ich leider im Moment nicht.



Welches digitales Kartenmaterial nimmst Du dann her?
Kompass???

Danke schon mal für deine Info

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (9. November 2009)

tomCanyon_1 schrieb:


> Welches digitales Kartenmaterial nimmst Du dann her?
> Kompass???
> 
> Danke schon mal für deine Info
> ...




Das weiss ich noch nicht so genau, Kompass wäre eine Möglichkeit, wobei da die 3D-Schraffierung nicht optimal ist... genauso wäre die OSM Fahrradkarte oder die Karten vom Landesvermessungsamt denkbar!
Das ist wohl auch Geschmackssache.
Mein Fokus liegt aktuell darauf neue Routen für einen Alpencross zu finden, d.h. ideal wäre eine Karte bei der man die Höhenunterschiede sehr gut auf einen Blick erkennen kann und gleichzeitig selbst kleinere Wege und Trails eingezeichnet sind.


----------



## Eike. (9. November 2009)

Wäre da nicht eine gedruckte Topo-Karte geschickter? Wenn du die einzelnen Blätter an den Schnittflächen beschneidest und dann passend aufeinander klebst hast du auch eine große Übersichtskarte die aber wesentlich besser und übersichtlicher ist als jedes digitale Material.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (9. November 2009)

Ja, das ist mein Plan, eine topografisch aufbereitete OSM-Karte oder gleich Kompass/MM/wasauchimmer auf Papier bringen.
Nur dass ich selbst den 2D-Posterdruck in Auftrag gebe, weil das vermutlich um den Faktor 100 weniger kostet als mehrere 3D-Reliefkarten vom Geobuch zusammen zu fügen.


----------



## Eike. (9. November 2009)

Also da steh ich jetzt auf dem Schlauch. Wie willst du denn mit einem normalen Drucker eine Reliefkarte erstellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (9. November 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Also da steh ich jetzt auf dem Schlauch. Wie willst du denn mit einem normalen Drucker eine Reliefkarte erstellen?



gar nicht, ich lasse die drucken und natürlich ist es dann keine Reliefkarte... 
Du hattest doch geschrieben "gedruckte Topo-Karte", darunter habe ich eine 2D-Karte mit topografischer Darstellung verstanden.

Die 3D-Reliefkarte hingegen wäre natürlich richtig geil, aber scheint für die von mir gewünschte Region und in der Größe leider nicht finanzierbar zu sein.
Mein Vater hat sowas von den Pyrenäen und deshalb dachte ich das wäre für die Alpenregion ein Klacks sowas zu besorgen... von wegen!


----------



## tintinMUC (9. November 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Also da steh ich jetzt auf dem Schlauch. Wie willst du denn mit einem normalen Drucker eine Reliefkarte erstellen?


ist dich sonnenklar, oder? einfach auf nettes Papier ausdrucken, dann das Papier ordentlich zerknuellen und mit leichter Ueberhoehung die Falten wieder glatt ziehen ...


----------



## Eike. (9. November 2009)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> gar nicht, ich lasse die drucken und natürlich ist es dann keine Reliefkarte...
> Du hattest doch geschrieben "gedruckte Topo-Karte", darunter habe ich eine 2D-Karte mit topografischer Darstellung verstanden.



Genau das meinte ich aber wo siehst du dann den Vorteil das selber drucken zu lassen? Ausdrucke in dieser Größe sind sicher teurer als fertige Karten und die Detaildarstellung einer Topokarte ist einem Ausdruck von digitalem Material in der Regel deutlich überlegen.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (9. November 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Genau das meinte ich aber wo siehst du dann den Vorteil das selber drucken zu lassen? Ausdrucke in dieser Größe sind sicher teurer als fertige Karten und die Detaildarstellung einer Topokarte ist einem Ausdruck von digitalem Material in der Regel deutlich überlegen.



Achso 
Also ich hab die Südbayern, Tirol und Südtirol Karten von Bikeline und die sind einerseits bei weitem nicht so aktuell (teilweise 2005 und älter) und auch nicht so detailliert wie ich mir das vorstelle.

Natürlich würde ich die selbstgedruckten Karten nur in maximal A3 drucken lassen und dann zusammenbasteln, so ist das aber preislich durchaus vergleichbar mit einer Karte aus dem Laden.

Welche Papierkarten würden denn für den Zweck deiner Meinung nach überhaupt in Frage kommen?


----------



## Eike. (9. November 2009)

Für Bayern am besten die topografischen Karten vom Bayrischen Landesvermessungsamt. Besonders die UKL Serie ist genial aber leider nicht flächendeckend. Zu Tirol kann ich nichts sagen, da hab ich mich noch nicht mit beschäftigt aber in Südtirol dann die Tobacco Karten. 
Generell greife ich wann immer es möglich ist auf Karten von amtlichen Stellen (Landesvermessungsämter etc.) zurück mit denen hab ich die besten Erfahrungen gemacht. Mit redaktionell erstellten wie Kompass komme ich dagegen gar nicht zurecht.

Eine ganze Wand mit einer hochaufgelösten Reliefkarte wäre allerdings wirklich ein Traum.


----------



## ilex (9. November 2009)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> 3D-Reliefkarte



es gab sie von Freytag&Berndt, scheint dort aber vergriffen. Vielleicht mal in den einschlägigen Buchläden anfragen


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (12. November 2009)

Schade.... also geht die Suche weiter


----------



## Mainbiker363 (22. November 2009)

Hallo @ all,

suche ebenfalls eine Reliefkarte, allerdings nicht in der Größe 2m x 3m, suche vielmehr so 1-1,3m x?; 
Hatte dieses Jahr meine erste Transalp gemacht, und wollte diese mit entsprechenden Bilder in diese Karte einbringen. Bei uns in Bamberg gibt es ebenfalls nichts was Kartenmäßig dem entgegenkommt. Sollte einer von Euch was finden, würde ich mich über ne Nachricht freuen.

gruß

Mainbiker


----------



## fatz (23. November 2009)

@Mainbiker
wenn's eine topokarte auch sein darf wuesst ich da was fuer dich. ich hab mal vor jahren eine 1:500.000
topo von oesterreich beim geobuch gekauft. wenn du nicht grad einen westalpencross faehrst, ist da alles 
drauf. ich hab sie mir gerollt gekauft und auf karton aufgezogen. ganz nett fuer die uebersicht.


----------



## pane e vino (12. Dezember 2009)

Dann gibt es noch den Verlag Georelief. Maßstab von z.B. Österreich ist zwar 1:800000, es sieht aber doch ganz nett aus.

http://www.georelief.de/onlineshop.php?detail=29

Gruß

pane e vino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

